# Angioplasty of segmental renal arteries



## brownrm (Feb 17, 2011)

For percutaneous transluminal angioplasty of the left superior segmental renal artery and the left inferior segmental renal artery, is it appropriate to code both angioplasties with 35471 and applying -59 modifier on the additional PTA?  If so, would both S&I codes be 75966 with a -59 modifier applied to the additional S&I, or would 75968 be more appropriate for the additional S&I?  As for the catheter placement, SIR guide shows 3rd order 36247 for segmental renal branches; however, Medlearn IR Coder shows 2nd order 36246.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cziser (Feb 18, 2011)

*segmental renal artery angioplasty*

I would definitely use 75966 and 75968, as well as 35471 and 35471-59.


----------



## brownrm (Feb 18, 2011)

As per CPT, code 75968 for each additional visceral artery.  It does not say to use for additional renal artery.  That's why I'm confused.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 25, 2011)

75968 - on the Z-Health charge sheet actually states Visceral / Renal, each additional vessel


----------

